# My Chicken Is Being Sick! Please Don't Ignore! I'm Worried!



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

*My chicken is being sick.
It's like a golden colour and it's watery. Not lumpy, and not clear.
She's also got diareaha, which is the same colour and texture as the sick!

PLEASE HELP! 
I'm worried and crying now, so please, any advice appreciated.. 

*


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Is she drinking still? Are you able to ring a vet for advice? I hope your chicken is ok. Sorry I'm no help but it doesn't sound good.


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

Guinevere13 said:


> Is she drinking still? Are you able to ring a vet for advice? I hope your chicken is ok. Sorry I'm no help but it doesn't sound good.


She has been drinking, and eating, but you can hear her like reaching, and straining, but when she does this she's not being sick. She's just sick and then she seems fine and then off she goes again.
She's been purched on the hatch door frame all day, just sleeping so I knew somthing wasn't right, then I noticed her being sick. 

The vets in our area are closed so the only 'vet' I have is the internet.. Which isn't always the best.. 

Thankyou, for your post.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

No problem. Has she been eating any grit do you know? It might be a digestion problem. I hope it is something simple anyway. It's difficult with birds - they don't seem able to fight things off do they? Good luck.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

I found this - you can always try it, it doesn't sound like it will do any harm either way. (I wouldn't try the hanging upside down bit, just the yoghurt and garlic bit!)

_I thought I would pass on some good advice that I was given recently from my local chicken supplier on the treatment of sour crop which was affecting one of our girls.

I noticed that her crop was enormous, about the size of a tennis ball when I let them all out one morning. When I picked her up her crop was full of fluid and made a sloshing sound when massaged. She still wanted to eat but seemed lethargic and moved her neck from side to side as if trying to shift or swallow something. I looked up the symptoms, on this site and identified it as sour crop which is a fungal infection of the crop. It recommended that I turn her carefully upside down and empty her crop of all the liquid and contents by massaging it. You need to do this fairly quickly to prevent her from choking and any fluid entering her lungs. When the crop is empty you will probably still feel some grit at the bottom. We then isolated her from the others and used a syringe with the end chopped off to feed her some natural live yoghurt (about 5ml - 10ml each time) three times a day for a couple of days but her crop still kept filling with fluid and I had to repeat the emptying process every morning. After speaking to our local chicken supplier he said that this treatment was good, however he recommended that we crush a couple of large cloves of raw garlic in a pestle and mortar into a couple of tablespoons of the live yoghurt and carry on the treatment. Garlic is anti-fungal and this made all the difference. Within a day her crop was much reduced in size and she was very hungry so we fed her light food, made-up porridge mixed with live yogurt and banana. After another day we put her back with the other girls while they were free ranging in the garden, to prevent her being picked on and thankfully all has been fine since. Now all we are waiting for is her to start laying again although the first eggs may well taste strongly of garlic! I hope this is of some help as I believe the garlic with the live yoghurt made all the difference. _


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I cant believe that someone who has a poorly pet wouldnt ring a vet!!! What are you thinking of - if the vet is closed then ring another with an emergency service - FFS this so annoys me - how old are you? Are you a juvenile?? If so where the hell are your parents.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Jo P said:


> I cant believe that someone who has a poorly pet wouldnt ring a vet!!! What are you thinking of - if the vet is closed then ring another with an emergency service - FFS this so annoys me - how old are you? Are you a juvenile?? If so where the hell are your parents.


Apart from that have you any HELPFUL advice?


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

Guinevere13 said:


> Apart from that have you any HELPFUL advice?


Thanks, Guinevere.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Jo P said:


> I cant believe that someone who has a poorly pet wouldnt ring a vet!!! What are you thinking of - if the vet is closed then ring another with an emergency service - FFS this so annoys me - how old are you? Are you a juvenile?? If so where the hell are your parents.


Jo thats a bit harsh, find out the facts first, our vet doesn't have a number of emergancy vets when its closed,.

How is the hen is its crop sloshy! will that advice help do you think!

Keep us posted and keep your chin up


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

*Thankyou everybody. 
She's more active. Her crop is only small and not sloshy, so I'm not sure. 
I'll keep you posted, of you want me to. *


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Guinevere13 said:


> Apart from that have you any HELPFUL advice?


That was HELPFUL - how can it be right that someone would NOT ring a vet when they have a sick animal - the most helpful thing in the world is to get a sick animal to a person who can see it and treat it appropriately.
Clearly I must be in the minority on this one - why dont we all just self medicate our pets, I'm sure we're all fully qualified to do so.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Please do keep us posted I am interested. If her crop isn't sloshy I wouldn't worry. She might just have had tummy ache. Mind you, I like the sound of porridge and banana myself (from that quote I put up) I might try it!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

piggybaker said:


> Jo thats a bit harsh, find out the facts first, our vet doesn't have a number of emergancy vets when its closed,.
> 
> How is the hen is its crop sloshy! will that advice help do you think!
> 
> Keep us posted and keep your chin up


If you read my post properly I did suggest finding a different vet if their regular one is closed. In an emergency it doesnt matter which vet you use does it - vets have a duty of care and I'm sure they would give advice over the telephone if the distance was too far to travel for either party.
Maybe it's just me but my first port of call would always be the vet - not an internet forum!!


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

this poster is only 11 please take that into account.....


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Jo P said:


> That was HELPFUL - how can it be right that someone would NOT ring a vet when they have a sick animal - the most helpful thing in the world is to get a sick animal to a person who can see it and treat it appropriately.
> Clearly I must be in the minority on this one - why dont we all just self medicate our pets, I'm sure we're all fully qualified to do so.


She tried, and is still trying to get help from a vet. In the mean time we were trying to help. We are not advocating self medication, just trying to be helpful. If you notice, the only advice given was to give the chicken some natural products in the mean time - no medicines involved. Also not every vet will treat a chicken. It took ages for me to find one that would.

Do you get nose bleeds being so high above everyone else?


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I did ask in my original post Marion - thanks for that useful information - so where are the parents???


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Guinevere13 said:


> She tried, and is still trying to get help from a vet. In the mean time we were trying to help. We are not advocating self medication, just trying to be helpful. If you notice, the only advice given was to give the chicken some natural products in the mean time - no medicines involved. Also not every vet will treat a chicken. It took ages for me to find one that would.
> 
> Do you get nose bleeds being so high above everyone else?


Dont turn this personal as that is against the forum rules


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

Jo P said:


> I did ask in my original post Marion - thanks for that useful information - so where are the parents???


*My Parents are on the phone trying to find a vet that will treat chickens. Okay?
Please, I want no arguments. I value all comments, yet my main concern is to get my chicken sorted. 

Thankyou everybody for comments, and thanks to people who have either visitor messaged or private messaged me, regarding this situation.*


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Jo P said:


> If you read my post properly I did suggest finding a different vet if their regular one is closed. In an emergency it doesnt matter which vet you use does it - vets have a duty of care and I'm sure they would give advice over the telephone if the distance was too far to travel for either party.
> Maybe it's just me but my first port of call would always be the vet - not an internet forum!!


Hey come on you did kinda come on a bit strong, go back and read your post it was heavy handed, the kid is worried , I am aware you probable didn't know her age but, it was a bit of an attack.

And your right the first port of call should be the vets, not a forum, but that was already being taken in hand by parents,


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> Hey come on you did kinda come on a bit strong, go back and read your post it was heavy handed, the kid is worried , I am aware you probable didn't know her age but, it was a bit of an attack.
> 
> And your right the first port of call should be the vets, not a forum, but that was already being taken in hand by parents,


Wow, well worded. 
:lol:

I'll be post the update soon.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

hey i try, :smilewinkgrin: or am trying LOL hows the girl doing, any better?


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

You do it well. Speak a good few words you do. :wink5:

She's okay. I'll PM you in a mo. I found somthing strange.. -_-


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

We discovered that Jenny had sour crop. We turned her upside down, and massaged her crop. Lots of brown gunk and food, came out. Hopefully, she will be okay, now. 
Thankyou for all your support through this time, everybody.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Ya Go Jenny go jenny , glad your feeling pluckier


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks. She's still lathargic but a noticable improvemnt.


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Thats good news, Chickens can be greedy and will eat lots of food that is potentially bad for them. Keep her on a strict and proper 'chicken' diet for a while till her normal digestion improves. I can remember posting somewhere about too much goo bunging up a chicken, well you just saw it first hand lol. Hope she gets well soon 


Cassie x


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

Cascara said:


> Thats good news, Chickens can be greedy and will eat lots of food that is potentially bad for them. Keep her on a strict and proper 'chicken' diet for a while till her normal digestion improves. I can remember posting somewhere about too much goo bunging up a chicken, well you just saw it first hand lol. Hope she gets well soon
> 
> Cassie x


Thanks. I do appreciate all you guys!


----------



## Sugar and Spice (Sep 22, 2009)

Kathryn - Hoep Jenny is better!!
*xxxxxx*


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

Sugar and Spice said:


> Kathryn - Hoep Jenny is better!!
> *xxxxxx*


Thanks Megan.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

it might have sourcrop give it some olive oil then feed it yoghurt this should help


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

borderer said:


> it might have sourcrop give it some olive oil then feed it yoghurt this should help


Yeah, she did have Sour Crop, so we got all of the gunk out of her, then fed her bread soaked in olive oil (as she wouldn't take it any other way), then fed her some natural yoghurt. She's better, but not out of the woods yet..


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

hi...
Sorry only read this now been a bit occupied at my end with a sick dog...
how's she doing now?
Hope she is up and about

juliexx


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Little Missy said:


> Yeah, she did have Sour Crop, so we got all of the gunk out of her, then fed her bread soaked in olive oil (as she wouldn't take it any other way), then fed her some natural yoghurt. She's better, but not out of the woods yet..


just open her beak and pour it in


----------

